# Subing q again



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

if you were to sub out work for your company...who would you pay more?

1 ton pickup 9 ft blade/pullplow

1 ton pickup 9ft blade/2 yard sander/salter


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

depends which operator you drink with. that's how i do things.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

The guy with the back blade gets more. he should be more efficent.
Hiring subs with v-boxes is not a good idea, buy your own v-box apply salt and let the subs beat the crap out of there equipment pushin snow. Salt is were the money is so why sub that out ? It cracks me up how I here I would never salt with that truck or this truck it tears em up. Ha ha, but plowin snow is good for the truck ?
Todd


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

either way salting or plowing you are putting a beating either on the frame, the shocks, springs, engine...everything...


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

vis said:


> either way salting or plowing you are putting a beating either on the frame, the shocks, springs, engine...everything...


Yes you are correct, salting tends to generate a heck of alot more money though.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I would rather salt 10 times a year than plow 10 times a year. Keep your equipment clean, upgrade often (every few years), and sub the plowing. I would say the guy with the pull plow should see more money. Buy your own v-box.


----------

